# Embryo Donation and matching for single ladies



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I don't know if anyone can answer this, I'm sure someone can, but if I went for embryo adoption, would they just be concerned with matching the egg donor with me and wouldn't really worry about what the sperm donor looked like? 

I keep thinking that embryo adoption is the better way forward for financial reasons, but then I think about the fact that I still have 2 vials of sperm with an ID Release donor and have seen him and all his info etc.  Problem is on top of DE treatment being more expensive, I'd have to pay c£1000 to transport the sperm to a clinic abroad  

Advice/info/comments greatly appreciated.

Thanks 
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

As I understand it, at Reprofit they will match on both egg and sperm donor if this is what you request. The more criteria you have, the longer it potentially takes to match, but they will def try to meet your needs on both egg and sperm

Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks ladies  
I'm not that fussy, but when I chose DS chappie, I basically went for same as me brown hair/green eyes etc - I just wouldn't want someone who was very different to me if possible, mostly skin colour I suppose  

Thanks for your help.      I am  probably going to go to a clinic with no waiting list tbh.  Serum are starting a donor embryo programme in June for example.  I may still go for DE - did some calculations and I could afford it, but maybe only one go this year.  

Anyway, I MAY not need it  

Take care both and here's a bit of      for Suity

GIA Tooxxx


----------

